
4kb intro from novoque online demoparty - virgill
https://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=86756
======
virgill
[https://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=86756](https://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=86756)

------
virgill
"lost cargo" a win10 demo in 4kb

